# Cruel wife



## Chuffy (9 Jan 2008)

Free to good home. Low mileage, full service history.
Prone to unkind comments about husbandly belly, hence ad.


----------



## longers (9 Jan 2008)

. Just get the top, if you want it that is


----------



## Crackle (9 Jan 2008)

You need to fill in some details - Cooking skills, child minding skills and housekeeping?

Edit: I nearly forgot. You need to specify earning potential as well. We wouldn't want her to be a burden.


----------



## domtyler (9 Jan 2008)

PM sent. 

When can I expect delivery?

First to PM me gets her next.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Free to good home. Low mileage, full service history.
> Prone to unkind comments about husbandly belly, hence ad.


Make that 2 wives..

When I was a whippet with a six pack and not a gram of extra flesh...she never appreciated my fine physical form...now she mentions a bit of belly every day...
Nuts...she can go as well...good cook...hence the belly...it's all her fault


----------



## yorkshiregoth (10 Jan 2008)

Part-exchange for a well used Spesh Allez??


----------



## Chuffy (10 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> You need to fill in some details - Cooking skills, child minding skills and housekeeping?
> 
> Edit: I nearly forgot. You need to specify earning potential as well. We wouldn't want her to be a burden.


I so want to reply, but I don't fancy sleeping in the shed tonight...


----------



## derosa (10 Jan 2008)

Any pictures available ??


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Jan 2008)

does bagonabike come complete with bike, and if so can i have a picture (of the bike)?


----------



## Chuffy (12 Jan 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> does bagonabike come complete with bike, and if so can i have a picture (of the bike)?


Bagonabike is accessorised with a blue Dawes Horizon and a red Pearson Audax. She also comes with a range of fun outfits, suitable for all weathers, but may need a little coaxing in poor weather (cattle prod not provided).


----------



## andygates (13 Jan 2008)

I'm surprised she hasn't kicked you out to the shed, the way your arse was performing!


----------



## Chuffy (29 Jan 2008)

User76 said:


> Has the offer been withdrawn following last nights anniversary dinner and howsyourfather?


We remain happily married, despite the apocalyptic winds unleashed by last nights cauliflower cheese and steak blowout. 
My father is very well, thank you for asking.


----------



## Perry (1 Jul 2008)

Any offers?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2008)

Japan might take her. The whale they'd spare in exchange would thank you. Everyone's a winner.


----------

